# 

## bes75

,      ?     ?     -.

----------


## Ktana

,      ,

----------

4,  2008




   1, 2008   ,     ,       .       :       ,     ?  ,    (0  1)    ?

.. ,

( .)

       .   ,     ,      .

  3  80  ,       2007       21  (20       ).            ,      29  2007 .  -3-25/174@.         ,        .

 ,        ,        ,   .

C.. ,


- 
 ,

----------

> ,        ,        ,   .

----------


## lumiere

> 


    ,      ?

----------

?  -

----------


## Ktana

> ,      ?


 1

----------

> 1


              .

----------


## lumiere

> 1


           -.   ,     -  .  ,  .

----------

> 


?

----------


## .

-  ,   ,     :Frown:

----------

,    ,    ...  - ? ?

----------


## .

**,    ( ,  )      ( -1).             .
     ,    "    **".      ,    .

----------


## lumiere

-     .
  "0".

  ,        ""    ;  -        (?).   ,      ,     . (?)
    !
        ,     .

----------

> -     .
>   "0".


    "4" ?

----------


## lumiere

> "4" ?


  .

----------

,

----------

?

----------

-  ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## lumiere

> -  ,


    ""  "".      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,       :Smilie:     ,    .
     ,

----------


## lumiere

*.*,   !   .

----------


## belosneshka

!  ,        (   31 ).      ?  :Cool:

----------

1.

----------

> ""


    .          ,           ,         -   .
       .

----------


## lumiere

,     :yes:

----------


## Ktana

*lumiere*,    ?

----------


## z_zajka

> **,    ( ,  )      ( -1).             .
>      ,    "    **".      ,    .


 -,      -1,    10.7,  ,       ,     ...     :Wow: ,  :  ,  ,  ,             ...   ,(,   )     :Wow:   "0"  "1" :Love: 
       (10) ,    ,   1 (     ),       .   1.

----------


## z_zajka

> ,


  :Wink:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,        ,        ,   .


           . 



> ,    .
>      ,


     . 


> 


.

   ....

----------


## z_zajka

[QUOTE=Glawbuch;51908079]           . 

           ?   :    :Love:   :

----------


## .

*z_zajka*,   ?   .         (       ),  2- .

----------


## z_zajka

> *z_zajka*,   ?   .         (       ),  2- .


  :Love: , ,    ,  -      :Wow:

----------


## .

,   ,    .

----------


## z_zajka

> ,   ,    .


  :yes:

----------

.      1,   0.       1!    ,     .     ,       . ,          -...               2.    ,      ,      ..

----------

, ,     1    2     ,     ? 
 !

----------


## .

1.

----------

!

----------

,     .   ,      20     ()   (  )  ?        - ,     ,  ?

----------


## Larik

.    -11  .

----------

, ....     ,       -4-1  -4-2  , ?

----------


## Larik



----------

. ,     !

----------

22 ,

----------

> 22 ,


  ,    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,    ?


     ...

----------

(  8  + 2 )?     1 ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

- .             12.
       1.

----------

,       2,  ?   :Smilie:

----------

.

----------


## espaira

34 ,     ,   1,    0 .  :Embarrassment:

----------

"    "-     .

----------


## ulkats

, .
          ?    ?

----------

> ,    ?


      .     



> - .             12.


 0,16666
 ????????? ????????

----------


## .

1

----------

> 1


 !!!    ,   .

----------

:
4   
4   
2 ,  2     /

4+4+2=10   3  =3,3333333
   4+4+4=12/3= 4 
  4  3.
  ,    ?????

----------

